# What fish can happily go into a 15 gallon tank?



## Leachy702 (Aug 14, 2011)

What fish can go into a 15 gallon tank, happily?
As i am purchasing my first tank sometime, and after fish-less cycling I need fish! any good ideas??? :fish-in-a-bag: :fish5:

Appreciated

See ya round
- _Leachy702_

P.S: for the suggested fish, good tankmates, food, care.


----------



## Peterjay (Feb 15, 2011)

There are numerous species that would do well, such as a lot of the smaller South American tetras. Just don't fall into the trap of impulsively buying unsuitable fish like clown loaches, bala sharks, plecos, African cichlids, etc. A little research will go a long way. Wikipedia has a nice list of freshwater aquarium fish.


----------



## Leachy702 (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks, im thinking of some tetras, but im wondering would green swordtails be able to fit in, if not, ill stick with tetras!! =-D:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Leachy702 said:


> Thanks, im thinking of some tetras, but im wondering would green swordtails be able to fit in, if not, ill stick with tetras!! =-D:animated_fish_swimm


3 Swordtails can fit in there...

along with 5 Corys, just make sure you have a soft substrate.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I wouldn't put 5 cories in a 15 gal. unless they are the smaller ones like panda's or hasbrosus, the others will get to big.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

susankat said:


> I wouldn't put 5 cories in a 15 gal. unless they are the smaller ones like panda's or hasbrosus, the others will get to big.


I should have specified... but I was sleepy, haha.


----------



## Leachy702 (Aug 14, 2011)

ha ha,ok,I think i'll go with swordtails... All one gender or mixed?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

If your tap water isn't hard and high ph, any of the Tetras, Corys and Rasboras would be fine. Stay away from fish of these types that get large, like CongoTetras. Territorial fishes, like Cichlids, should also be avoided. FW Shrimp would also be happy in your tank, check on their ph requirements first. If your tap water is hard and of high ph I would try any of the levebearers. You can also try Bettas. They seem to tolerate any water conditions.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Leachy702 said:


> ha ha,ok,I think i'll go with swordtails... All one gender or mixed?


I would say all Males. Just so you know, I watch my 4 male swordtails making ugly fins at each other all the time and nobody seems to get hurt, but I don't know if they would actually hurt each other in a more confined tank. I would advise against females....you don't need a tank full of babies and full grown Swordtails will have close to 100 fry. You should be good with just males. Just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Leachy702 (Aug 14, 2011)

I think i'll go with all males!! in a 15 gallon tank! =-D if thats ok! im also wondering,. whilse people are helping me, does anybody know If i had the largest tank from this shop (liink is below) would i be able to fit 4 tetras and 2 or 1 swordtails? Aquarium by Clearseal (Available in Store Only) | Pets at Home

if so will feeding be a problem (snatching) and all that?

(I know its cheap but its just untill chirstmas then im getting a better tank!!)


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't know if fish feel pleasure, but I'll bet none of them go in the happily.


----------

